# Merckx sizing?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking into getting a 2010 Merckx LXM ,Im told I would need a 44cm& not a 47,I have a 31 inch inseam,my other bikes are a 54cm but sizing is different on these,anyone have one or know about the sizing ,I seen the chart but wanna see how you fit if you have one.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

got new info ,looks like Ill go for a 47


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like Ill have it tomorrow,pics looks good,hopefully the sloping geometry is a good fit ,got the black/red off ebay ,$699 shipped itll be #3 Merckx,I have a Leader(red/blk.) and a corsa 01 (yellow),aside that I got a Caad 10 last fall which I really like& a few others.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

for anyone interested, the Merckx sizing for the LXM 47 equals a 54 with just a lil more seat post showing.


----------

